# Weekend where you going?



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

So with this weeks weather many places will fish this weekend. Where will everyone be drilling at? 

I may just hit Wallace or some other small water but may venture somewhere Sunday. 

Just wondering what some other Ogf guys are thinking.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm hoping the North end of Mosquito. If not I'll head back to Mogadore and try to fish Congress Lake Road.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Palm rd wed.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I was considering Wallace as well sometime this week it definitely gets heavy fishing pressure though, is palm rd mogadore? I've seen a lot today about palm road on here just not 100% on where that is.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I plan to start out on some small ponds...IF the ice is 4" or more.  I'll have to wait and see what this weather is going to do to the ice.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Palm rd is at mogadore! Far East side


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Just googled it, I've only fishe mogadore at the boat docks by the bait shop and boat launch for crappie. Descent size there but it's always packed with people, never ice fished it though. I may have to try that palm road spot, especially if it has safe ice this week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm hoping to hit Luna Lake... the PL's don't look like they will have safe ice(besides OSP) till later.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

pleasant hill or skeeter


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wallace Lake has thin Ice with quite a bit of slush and snow on top of it. Be careful if you go there.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

just out of curiosity why would u go 2 phill over skeetr & do u know where the eyes r in phill we,ve been ice fishing that lake 4 a few yrs & cant seem 2 find them think u could help a poor guy out


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

da-animal said:


> pleasant hill or skeeter


can u tell me how 2 do a pm


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If the wife doesn't spring a last minute honey do list on me, I plan on just running over to my spring/summer fishing spot. It's just a small community pond at the back end of a park. It ain't much, but it's probably the only place my crappy car will get me. Is there anyone in the Toledo area going out this weekend, who is willing to pick up a fellow ice junky and get him on better fishing?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

still early for me.....ML hunting, they should be moving with the weather....and retired I can go anytime after that on the ice....I thought of giving it up..... but seem to want to go a little more as of late....I do feel more alive..... out in the cold and God's country....might as well embrace it ....good luck to you folks further north and be safe out there if you go


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

The hubby and I went to mosquito lake to check out ice conditions yesterday. 1.5" in the protected areas at best. The snows did not help-just insulated the water.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks animal good luck


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How is Wallace Lake? Never been? I'm all loaded up and ready to go somewhere!


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Got permission to fish two new farm ponds this yr. Both have really nice gills, crappies, and bass. One pond is 5 acres, other is small only about 1 acre. Both have never been iced fished before......So looking forward to this!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

How do you get permission? Just go and ask?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Parmabass, Wallace is always hit or miss for me, it is stocked with a ton of rainbows but they can be finicky, I know two years ago the go to thing to use for them was either power bait, jig and maggot or really tiny jigging spoons in chrome, gold, green & chrome, or blue & chrome. There is a lot of small sunfish in there as well, I've never caught any gills in there over 5" 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I stopped at Wallace yesterday, it as a a decent layer of good ice under the snow and slush. A dude got out and drilled 3 holes while I was there I talked to him, he didn't go through but it's not ready. It'll fish this weekend though.

I'm just about loaded. Charged my lowrance and got everything else out and ready.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

We got hit with 3 more inches of snow here last night. I'm pretty sure that Wallace Lake got more snow on it also. I have not been able to check its ice thickness.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be heading to my bluegil bonanza lake in Sullivan to see if the ice is thick enough. With a little luck I will get my first FO for 2013.


----------

